# Slice,Hook,Push,and Pull



## Ray_Jeremy (Jun 3, 2010)

SLICE
Diagnosing the Slice
Grip
Your hand or hands, especially your left hand, may be turned too far to the left. The "V" formed between the knuckle and thumb on both hands should point between your right shoulder and right ear.

Set-up
The shoulders and/or the feet are often aligned too far to the left of the target line.

Ball Position
The ball might be placed too far forward in your stance.

Backswing
You may be taking the club back too far to the outside, pushing the club away from you. This often goes along with the club "laying off" (pointing left) at the top. Additionally, there can be a clockwise twisting of the club during the backswing.

Downswing
Your right shoulder might be going too much out and not enough down. The arms are often pushed away from you at the transition, causing the club to approach the ball from outside the target line. There can also be a "blocking" of the wrists through impact, preventing the club from turning over.

HOOK
Diagnosing the Hook
Grip
Your hand or hands, especially your left hand, may be turned too far to the right. The "V" formed between the knuckle and thumb on both hands should point between your right shoulder and right ear.

Set-up
The shoulders and/or feet are often aligned too far to the right of the target line.

Ball Position
You might have the ball too far back in your stance.

Backswing
You might be talking the club back too far inside, pulling away from the target line too quickly. This often goes along with the club going across the line at the top. Additionally, there can be a counter-clockwise twisting of the club during the backswing.

Downswing
Your right shoulder might be going too much down, often with a sliding of the hips toward the target. This causes the club to swing too much to the right through impact.

PUSH
Set-up
Make sure you aren't aiming too far to the right of the target line, or that your shoulders are aligned too far to the right.

Ball Position
You might have the ball too far back in the stance. This causes you to make contact when the club is still swinging to right field.

Backswing
You could be taking the club back too far inside, pulling the club away from the target line. The club should track a gentle arc on the way back, not a rapid arc to the inside of the target line.

Downswing
The club might be swinging too much to right field at impact. Your right shoulder could be dropping too soon and/or your hips might be sliding toward the target, preventing the club from swinging back around to the left. Make sure your head doesn't move to the right in the downswing.

PULL
Diagnosing the Pull
Grip
The grip is not normally a factor with a pull.

Set-up
Make sure you are not aiming too far left, or that your shoulders are pointing too far left.

Ball Position
You might have the ball too far forward in your stance. This causes you to catch the ball when the club is swinging back to the left.

Backswing
The club is likely being pushed outside the target line on the way back. The club should track a gentle arc on the way back. The club should be over your shoulder at the top, not over your head.

Downswing
Your arms are likely pushing away from your body at the transition. Keep your arms in so that they pass close to the right pants pocket on the approach. Make sure your head doesn't move toward the target until after impact.


----------

